# Gonna modify a Krups BeerTender



## coyote-1

I've been minikegging my home brew for a few years. Last year, someone gave me a Krups BeerTender mini-kegerator. Nice unit!

Problem is that it is completely dependent on purchasing minikegs that have built in CO2 dispensers. And the problem(s) with those are
- they are not reusable
- they are expensive
- they dispense mostly foam
- the beers available in them, Heineken nd Newcastle, are inferior.

So I will retain the dispenser tube end. What I need do is use an external co2 source, such as the paintball  containers I using now in a portable setup, to charge the kegs.

It'll likely occur early next year. I'll post  pics as it progresses.


----------



## diesel

Good luck.  I will keep an eye on this one.

Aaron.


----------



## coyote-1

First lesson learned: there are a variety of pneumatic fittings. I have them on my portable co2 rig. Figured I'd just get more, so I could use that regulator on the BeerTender.

Got the wrong one. Installed it completely before I found out. Oh well.... It'll be a few days before I get to the store again to get the right fitting.


----------



## coyote-1

Did it. Got the pics, will upload in a day or two.

Basic outline: drilled a hole to pass the CO2 thru, and took the beer output and plugged it into one of the 'throwaway' plastic gizmos you need to buy to utilize the BeerTender with Heineken kegs. Couldn't be more simple really.

Merry Xmas!


----------



## coyote-1

So there is a quick connect on the back of the unit now. And the regulator clicks into that, feeding CO2 into the keg. A food grade tube goes thru the top T connector, and feeds beer into the smaller tube that was part of the plastic dispenser gizmo. Very little modification really in return for the benefit of being able to use my own brew.


----------



## egret3

Glad to see someone really did this.  Are you willing to share your parts list?


----------



## coyote-1

Of course I will share. Problem is i forget the specs! I have to retrieve the little bags that specify the sizes, so look for me to modify this post over the next couple days. The 1/2" NPT sizes detailed below might not be accurate.

The tube dispensing the beer is 1/4"OD food grade plastic tubing, rigid. 

A "beer tender tube" is cut close to the point where it attaches to the Heiny minikeg, that attachment gizmo is discarded, and the remnant is later inserted into the 1/4" tubing.

The 1/4" tubing is passed thru an NPT (1/2" iirc) all- female brass tee, the smallest of those that the tubing can be curved through without kinking. Leave a foot of the 1/4" protruding from the bottom of the tee, and six inches protruding from the top.

A brass 1/4" compression to 1/2" NPT fitting is carefully drilled out with a 1/4" bit. The 1/4" tube should go through very snugly. Slide it over the tube protruding from the 'top' of the tee, apply plumbers tape, lock it into the tee, and tighten the compression fitting.

The bottom of the tee is simply 1/2" NPT to whatever size (3/8"??) fits securely in the minikeg bungs.

The remaining part is where the CO2 comes in. That chain is:
Paintball cylinder
"fill station"
Regulator
3/8" flexible tubing from regulator to 3/8" quick release air tool coupling 
Mount the coupler on the rear shell of the BeerTender. From there:
3/8" NPT to 1/4" compression fitting
1/4" flexible tubing through the shell of the BeerTender - drill a 1/4" hole for that. Be careful to do it near the top so you don't harm any of the electronics
1/4" Compression to 1/2" NPT. Do not pass this tube thru the tee, just feed the CO2 into it.


----------



## egret3

Finally got around to completing this project.  Everything is great with one exception.  I can't figure out how to keep a seal around the keg grommet and the tee fitting.  I've got the threaded part of the tee in the grommet and with some Teflon tape it sort of holds pressure but eventually goes flat.  What have I missed?  How do you keep this seal tight?

Thank you


----------

